# Horse Trailer rental from Michigan to Wyoming



## rlcarnes (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I am looking for a horse trailer rental to get my horse from Pinconning, Michigan to Rock Springs, Wyoming. My husband just got a new job and we will be re-locating soon. The trip is about 1500 miles and we have a reliable truck to do the hauling we just need the trailer. does anyone know of a good reputable company to try? Thanks!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i don't know anything about trailer rentals.. but what if you contacted some horse rescues. they know people that ship horses. for instance a auction near me in NJ has multiple shippers going out that way. maybe one could pick your guy up on his way and bring him to your new location for a fee.... 
just an idea :/ but goodluck getting your horsey to the new place


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I wouldn't try to rent a trailer it seems like it would cost a lot. Post on Traveling Horse Transport & Stables Directory and get some bids from professional haulers. My best friends husband is a hauler...not sure when he is headed west again but know he is coming back from the east coast soon. He lives right on the SD/IA border.
Untitled Document His name is Paul and his number is 605-212-8916
I am betting you can hire a professional cheaper than you can rent a trailer...

Opps looks like his site is down ... need to call his wife!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I hauled a horse 1100 mi in a rented trailer. Try the rental outfits. It was actually quite reasonable compared to commercial. I hauled it 1100mi picked up the horse and hauled it back. They weren't part of a national chain whereby you can drop off locally.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Saddlebag, I would have thought fuel prices would kill you 2200 miles is a lot of my time and will still cost a ton in fuel. I have had a horse shipped to my from Oregon, it was just under $800 and one from Florida and it was just at $600. Paul has only hauled a horse for me once as we could not get him to where I need him to be in the time frame I needed. But I know I could not have went 2200 miles and have it save me any money. 

Post an ad ... seriously if you get lucky you can get fill in rates and find even a cheaper ride.


----------



## rlcarnes (Jul 12, 2011)

I have looked at a couple of rentals and for a 7 day rental it is $400, so if anyone knows anyone cheaper let me know- we have to haul the horse with our own truck though so we do have to pay for the gas.


----------



## fresh paint girl (May 27, 2011)

Theres someone I know that rents out their horse trailer by either the day or month depending on what you choose. Ive rented the trailer before and its really nice. 

Ill post a link on craigslist

GREAT CONDITION HORSE TRAILER FOR RENT, CALL US FOR TIME REQUEST!



The owner's name is Ale Barreto.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

rlcarnes said:


> I have looked at a couple of rentals and for a 7 day rental it is $400, so if anyone knows anyone cheaper let me know- we have to haul the horse with our own truck though so we do have to pay for the gas.


Yes but don't you have to take the trailer back to them? If you are going back anyway then no big deal but wouldn't be feasible to make another 3000 mi round trip to return the trailer.


----------



## rlcarnes (Jul 12, 2011)

churumbeque said:


> Yes but don't you have to take the trailer back to them? If you are going back anyway then no big deal but wouldn't be feasible to make another 3000 mi round trip to return the trailer.


 Yes we would have to take it back to where we got it from, but we found a place in Colorado to pick it up- We are moving to Rock Springs which is on the west side of the state.


----------

